
STEM Employment: Enter at Your Own Risk - jstewartmobile
http://www.eggplant.pro/blog/enter-at-own-risk/
======
hwstar
H-1B coupled with employment-at-will is a way for a company to control
employees with fear. As the article states, if the employment relationship is
terminated, there's a very narrow window to obtain a new sponsor before having
to leave the US.

When I worked with H-1B employees, I noticed that management was demanding
more from these employees than the non H-1B employees.

The way to fix this is to increase the window to the same duration as
unemployment benefits (usually 26 weeks in progressive states). Also, the H-1B
visa holder should be eligible for unemployment benefits during this time.

